
Data from hack of Ashley Madison cheater site purportedly dumped online - coloneltcb
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/08/data-from-hack-of-ashley-madison-cheater-site-purportedly-dumped-online/
======
anotherangrydev
Even if it were a database of known murderers (or sex offenders , or whatever
crime you consider to be the worst), it is still private information. So it's
a shame that those 'hackers' got away with it.

------
tdfw
Onion link to the official release:
[http://yuc3i3hat65rpl7t.onion/stuff/impact-team-ashley-
relea...](http://yuc3i3hat65rpl7t.onion/stuff/impact-team-ashley-release.html)

------
ArtDev
I think its awesome that this was leaked!

~~~
s73v3r
Why? Why should we be happy that a lot of people just had their personal
information leaked online because of a bunch of assholes?

~~~
tlrobinson
"Why should we be happy that a bunch of assholes just had their personal
information leaked online because of a bunch of assholes?"

FTFY

~~~
s73v3r
But you didn't.

